# Waymo gettin' busy



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086441652359618560


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BrAf-dggzQt/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Twitter and Instagram?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, gettin' busy by not being out on the road. 

Every day I see atleast 5 vehicles being driven by the human. I've never seen a Waymo car driving itself.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, gettin' busy by not being out on the road.
> 
> Every day I see atleast 5 vehicles being driven by the human. I've never seen a Waymo car driving itself.


And everyday another 110+ souls are killed by drive error, DUI, excess speed and recklessness

Will uberdriverfornow inform the deceased's wives? Husbands?
Will uberdriverfornow inform the children of deceased that mommy and/Or daddy won't be coming home because of driver error

Who's responsible uberdriverfornow for the hundred dead souls a day because of human error.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> And everyday another 110+ souls are killed by drive error, DUI, excess speed and recklessness
> 
> Will uberdriverfornow inform the deceased's wives? Husbands?
> Will uberdriverfornow inform the children of deceased that mommy and/Or daddy won't be coming home because of driver error
> ...


It would be 1000+ souls killed every day by SDC's error if humans weren't driving.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It would be 1000+ souls killed every day by SDC's error if humans weren't driving.


"1000+ by SDC".......

.........That's the ghoulish sick fantasy of uberdriverfornow
Reality is the 100+ slaughtered everyday by human error

Will uberdriverfornow inform the deceased's wives? Husbands? inform the children of deceased that mommy and/Or daddy won't be coming home because of driver error

Who's responsible uberdriverfornow for the hundred dead souls a day because of human error.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> "1000+ by SDC".......
> 
> .........That's the ghoulish sick fantasy of uberdriverfornow
> Reality is the 100+ slaughtered everyday by human error
> ...


Well, I guess since SDC's never drive themselves we'll never know for sure how many people they can kill.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Twitter and Instagram?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087746394004180992


goneubering said:


> Twitter and Instagram?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087746394004180992


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, they look very busy parked and not being used.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://blog.aboutamazon.com/transportation/meet-scout


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

robots have been around for a long time, nothing special


----------

